
Visualize Your Data with Google Public Data Explorer - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/visualize_your_data_with_google_public_data_explor.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d5c3360e988f8aa%2C0
======
BeachVentures
There is a cool startup on this space called findthebest.com - clearly, there
is a lot of interest in making all sorts of public data available in a more
"browsable" format. I'd like to know how other people feel about startups like
factual or findTheBest.

